# Asian BB Creams



## MissJessicaMary (Oct 12, 2012)

Okay, first off, I apologize for the length of this post and the specificity, but I have done some research and I do know a little bit. I know that US/western BB creams are not generally the same thing as Asian (Korean/Japanese) BB creams (blemish balms). The Asian BB creams are products that: give a natural look, provide some SPF, gives good coverage, helps in nourishing the skin, moisturizing, and so on. These are products that were created to cover, protect, and aid in the regeneration of normal skin post scars and such you might have after laser surgery. According to one of the more extensive sources I found the Asian BB cream is supposed to act as foundation, concealer, sunblock, and moisturizer all in one. I have fair/light skin with neutral/yellow/golden undertones (according to multiple make-up professionals). I also have an allergy to chemical sunscreen ingredients such as octinoxate, octisalate, oxybenzone, helioplex, avobenzone, and homosalate. I can however use sensitive skin or physical barrier sunscreen ingredients like titanium dioxide and zinc oxide. So it is very important to me to me that any of the BB creams I try do not have the chemical sunscreens, but I do need a BB cream that has some sun protection. I also want to avoid any products with parabens. Unfortunately every single one of the products I have found so far either contains parabens or chemical sunscreens. I also would prefer products that I can get samples of to try first, or that costs less than $20 a bottle/package/tube. I realize that I may be asking a lot, but I think this would be the place to ask.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 14, 2012)

I just searched a few of the Asian BB creams that I know but the ones I see so far do contain at least one of the items you listed. I have to head to bed because it's late but I will do some more looking tomorrow and see if I can locate something for you.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok I have found one of the Missha BB creams that doesn't seem to have the items you are sensitive too. I found it on the Missha USA site here. I would recommend checking out more of their BB creams on that site as they list ingredients on them all. You may prefer another type. Hope this helps.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you very much, I will look into those as soon as I have time ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fayeX (Oct 24, 2012)

In my opinion, BB cream has nothing different from foundation/tinted moisturizer- BB usually has SPF but so does many foundations. BB claims to have ingredients good for skin- I know quite a few high quality foundations contain more beneficial ingredients than BB. 

In a word it's really nothing new...


----------



## magosienne (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree with that last post, nothing new under the sun, but asian BB creams i noticed, when i was into the asian skincare hype, really have strong yellow undertones, so i guess if that's something you're searching for, you will have more luck with asian brands than the western. I guess the other thing that could change is the asian BB creams could also include lightening products, i know arbutin is quite popular.


----------



## asiangal (Nov 4, 2012)

Have you tried Elisahcoy? It's supposed to be all natural. It's about $13 on www.momomango.com. If you trust ebay sites, you might be able to get it cheaper there.


----------

